# BSDtoolchain on FreeBSD stable 11?



## sidetone (Feb 20, 2018)

About the status of LLVM utilities, and elfutils on FreeBSD (future 11.2) stable version.

Were there any leaps of a BSD toolchain on replacing binutils on stable (future 11.2) compared to on FreeBSD 11.1? Is there anything working that hasn't been represented in https://wiki.freebsd.org/GPLinBase or https://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDToolchain yet? Are the parts that say completed (https://wiki.freebsd.org/GPLinBase#completed) in the base of stable (future 11.2)? I'm just curious. I know the objcopy used in 11.1 is from elfutils.

*edits


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2018)

There is no 11.2-STABLE yet. It's still 11.1-STABLE, which won't change until the source tree is set up for 11.2-RELEASE.

So if you want to test the waters and see what's going to be in 11.2-RELEASE, update to stable/11.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is where the elftools that go into FreeBSD are from, https://sourceforge.net/p/elftoolchain/wiki/Home/#implementation-status. It shows what has been released (not necessarily that made its way into FreeBSD), and what's not ready. I'm comparing notes to https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/11/usr.bin/.

There is elf(3), and I'm not sure what gelf(5) is about. I will check out FreeBSD 11 stable soon enough.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2018)

Note that 11.2-RELEASE is a few months away, so there's still a possibility it'll be MFC'ed. Which brings me to the next question, has it landed in -CURRENT? New developments happen on -CURRENT and when it's in a decent state changes are MFC'ed (*M*erge *F*rom *C*urrent) to the -STABLE branches.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 22, 2018)

SirDice said:


> has it landed in -CURRENT? New developments happen on -CURRENT and when it's in a decent state changes are MFC'ed (*M*erge *F*rom *C*urrent) to the -STABLE branches.


There are few changes since the last release in current and in stable. Current is slightly more updated than Stable about this. Elfcopy and Readelf are the only ones that have recent updates for Stable. Current also has elfdump and ar. It can be seen here, https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/contrib/elftoolchain/ and https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/11/contrib/elftoolchain/.

LLVM also has tools that are largely unnoticed, but they don't necessarily work with everything.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 11, 2018)

It seems that when compiling (kernel, world, ports), some LLVM calls call for llvm-* based utilities and others call for binutils/elftoolchain utilities, even if one is specified in make.conf.


----------

